# Stromverbrauch berechnen



## Felix_-_ (19. Jun 2012)

Kann mir einer helfen ist echt wichtig ich komm mit der aufgaben nicht mehr klar.


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2012)

verschoben aus dem Mathematik-Bereich,
wie heißt es so schön?

"Rechnen hat mit Mathematik so viel zu tun wie.. "

"..das Benutzen einer Schreibmaschine mit Literatur."
usw. (grad nur den gefunden, keine Kreativität für eigene Vergleiche, Maurer zu Architektur vielleicht  )


was ist dein Problem aktuell, was kannst du?
kannst du z.B. ein Programm schreiben welches zwei Werte einliest und wieder ausgibt?
das hat herzlich wenig mit Rechnen zu tun und wäre schon eine gewisse Leistung


----------



## Felix_-_ (19. Jun 2012)

Ich verschieb es geren in welchen Bereich denn ??? 
Bis dahin komm ich aber ich verstehe nicht wie ich die formel einbinden muss


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;



class ButtonFrame extends JFrame {




  private JRadioButton[] radioArray;



  private ButtonGroup radioGroup;

  private JTextField textFeldEinfach, textFeldCheckbox, textFeldRadio;



  ButtonFrame(String s) {



   super(s);
   Container c = getContentPane();
   c.setLayout(new GridLayout(20,1));
   c.setForeground(Color.black);



   JLabel lab;


   lab = new JLabel("Rechenzeichen Energiebedarfsberechnung");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,22));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);


   lab = new JLabel("Leistungsaufwand des/der alten Server in W:");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);

   textFeldEinfach = new JTextField(28);
   textFeldEinfach.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   textFeldEinfach.setForeground(Color.blue);
   c.add(textFeldEinfach);


   lab = new JLabel(" ");
   c.add(lab);

   lab = new JLabel("Leistungsaufwand des/der neuen Server in W:");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);

   textFeldCheckbox = new JTextField(28);
   textFeldCheckbox.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   textFeldCheckbox.setForeground(Color.blue);
   c.add(textFeldCheckbox);

   lab = new JLabel(" ");
   c.add(lab);


   setLocation(0,0);
   pack();
   setVisible(true);

   lab = new JLabel("Anschafungspreis der/das Neuen servers in Euro:");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);

   textFeldEinfach = new JTextField(28);
   textFeldEinfach.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   textFeldEinfach.setForeground(Color.blue);
   c.add(textFeldEinfach);

   lab = new JLabel("Ergebnis:");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,22));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);
   
   lab = new JLabel(" ");
   c.add(lab);


   setLocation(0,0);
   pack();
   setVisible(true);

   lab = new JLabel("Ergebnis pro jahr");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);

   textFeldEinfach = new JTextField(28);
   textFeldEinfach.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   textFeldEinfach.setForeground(Color.blue);
   c.add(textFeldEinfach);
   
   lab = new JLabel(" ");
   c.add(lab);


   setLocation(0,0);
   pack();
   setVisible(true);

   lab = new JLabel("Kosteneinsparung pro Jahr");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);

   textFeldEinfach = new JTextField(28);
   textFeldEinfach.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   textFeldEinfach.setForeground(Color.blue);
   c.add(textFeldEinfach);
   
   lab = new JLabel(" ");
   c.add(lab);


   setLocation(0,0);
   pack();
   setVisible(true);

   lab = new JLabel("Amortisation:");
   lab.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   lab.setForeground(Color.black);
   c.add(lab);

   textFeldEinfach = new JTextField(28);
   textFeldEinfach.setFont(new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20));
   textFeldEinfach.setForeground(Color.blue);
   c.add(textFeldEinfach);


  }

   
  }




public class main {

  public static void main(String args[]) throws ClassNotFoundException {


    try {

     UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");

    }
    catch (UnsupportedLookAndFeelException e) {}
    catch (IllegalAccessException e) {}
    catch (InstantiationException e) {}
    catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {};


    new ButtonFrame("Arten von Buttons");

  }

}
```


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2012)

solchen Code ruhig gleich dazuposten, macht ganz anderen Eindruck,

verschoben habe ich schon, da ist nix mehr zu machen

---

fürs weitere wäre aber erstmal ein einfaches main-Programm mit ein paar Variablen,
direkt im Quellcode gesetzt, und System.out.println der Ergebnisse, übersichtlicher,

nachher übertragen, etwa in einen Button 'Berechnen', dann auch Probleme wie Zahlen aus Textfelder auslesen,

ich meine das wirklich ernst, poste jetzt wenn dann bitte vorerst keinen Code mehr mit langen JLabel setFont-blahblah, 


wenn du von diesen main-Programm ausgehst mit leistungAlt/ anzahlAlt in double oder int-Variablen,
kannst du dann den alten Energieverbrauch ausrechnen und ausgeben mit System.out.println() oder irgendwie beschreiben was dich hindert?
falls 'alten Energieverbrauch' klappt, dann den Rest hinterher, wie weit gehts, wo genau ist exakt welches Problem?

kannst du alles auf einem Blatt Papier ausrechnen wenn du Zahlen wie '5 Rechner, 70 Watt jeweils' gegeben hast?


----------



## HimBromBeere (19. Jun 2012)

Dein Konstruktor ist eine Katastrophe. Wie Slater bereits geschrieben hat, solltest du diesen ganzen 





> setFont-BlaBla


und die ganzen anderen Gestaltungsdinger auslagern in eine Init-Methode zum Bsp. oder was auch immer.
Zweitens: ein 
	
	
	
	





```
Frame#setVisible
```
hat im Konstruktor nichts zu suchen und sollte auch die letzte Anweisung der Initialisierungen sein.
Drittens: Ein Frame wird nicht dadurch sichtbarer, dass man trolftausendmal seine setVisible-Methode aufruft. Ein Mal zum Schluss reicht völlig (EDIT: für 
	
	
	
	





```
Frame#pack()
```
 gilt übrigens das gleiche).

Deine Aufgabe lösen wird hier übrigens niemand, ein wenig Arbeit musst du schon selbst hineinstecken. Daher nochmal die Frage: was verstehst du nicht bzw. an welcher Stelle funktionert etwas nicht, wie du es gern hättest.


----------

